# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  New to toads question

## Eli

I currently have my two American toads in a large sweater box with lots of substrate, fake plants, a hide out, and a soaking dish.  In addition to that I mist about two times a day.
I have read care sheets, even FFs, but I want to make sure I'm doing everything right for my babies 

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk

----------


## limnologist

are they toadlets or full grown? Toadlets like the misting, but in my experience, I always found that misting the adults always just caused more problems than good, like- Mold, high humidity, dirtying the tank quicker, making the habitat the perfect place for obnoxious mites.

----------


## Eli

Oh yes,  the obnoxious mites.  I would say they are on the more adult end of juveniles.
I just found out one is a Fowler's/American toad hybrid,  but I am pretty sure the husbandry is the same.
I am not misting to excess, just a little squirt or two to make the humidity a bit higher.  Should I cut it from the routine and just keep a sad soaking dish?

Sent from my SPH-L520 using Tapatalk

----------


## limnologist

The toads like humidity when they are small toadlets, it tends to change when they get older, really all you need is a water dish but the occasional misting does not hurt every few days (or once a week, as is my schedule). It's pretty cool that you got a hybrid, yes the husbandry is pretty much identical.

----------


## Eli

How do u know the toad is a hybrid? It'd be cool if mine was a hybrid. Probably not, but i have hopes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Amy

> How do u know the toad is a hybrid? It'd be cool if mine was a hybrid. Probably not, but i have hopes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I understand, it's nearly impossible to tell with an individual (vs community) except potentially by their call.  I haven't been in the toad-researching business for a few years though, so something may have updated since then.

----------

Frogman1031

----------

